# Dans gets growlers



## Bridges (19/6/13)

Swung past a Dans tonight, not my local, and they have this. Growlers about $8 to buy from memory and thirty odd bucks to fill, you could have a mountain goat sweet stout, a burleigh brewing (I think) pale ale or some cider. had a sample of both the beers thought they were both ok. Can't really see this catching on for the price though. And even though they use a counter pressure filler jigger to fill them once you open them they need to be emptied pretty quick, I'm not sure what advantage this offers consumers over traditional bottles or cans? Still was interesting.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (19/6/13)

Yeah the price per fill seems a bit high doesnt it. Fresh beer off the tap is always nice though. Maybe we will see them get in a few nice imports.


----------



## barls (19/6/13)

looking forward to this in my store


----------



## Yob (19/6/13)

$30 a refill? Bollox to that, they will want to be offering some cracking beer.. Much rather support Purvis or slow beer


----------



## Bridges (19/6/13)

They said it was a trial hence only at the two stores, at the prices I can see lots of people looking, everyone will have a taste, not many will buy however.


----------



## beerbog (19/6/13)

$15 a fill at Illawarra Brewing Company for their main range, $20 for a specialty. That's a better deal! :super:


----------



## Yob (19/6/13)

The bottles aren't even swing tops!! Amateurs...


----------



## Kranky (19/6/13)

Gibbo1 said:


> $15 a fill at Illawarra Brewing Company for their main range, $20 for a specialty. That's a better deal! :super:


CPBF and quality beer to boot. Well worth it!


----------



## mrTbeer (19/6/13)

Great idea but pricing is whack. Growlers hold almost 2L so that's $30 for a six pack??


----------



## Truman42 (20/6/13)

Where did you see what beers they have available to fill these growlers?


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Good to see Dan's stepping out like this...will be interesting to see how it goes and I would actually spend that extra bit of money for one


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

tricache said:


> Good to see Dan's stepping out like this...will be interesting to see how it goes and I would actually spend that extra bit of money for one


Really? I disagree... let them stick to the mega swill and the masses and leave the craft beer to those in the industry that give a shit about it... this is just another attempt to cash in a squeeze out the small players that dont run on the margins they do.

Youre willing to pay $30 a growler? fecked if I am.. especially from them.


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Yob said:


> Really? I disagree... let them stick to the mega swill and the masses and leave the craft beer to those in the industry that give a shit about it... this is just another attempt to cash in a squeeze out the small players that dont run on the margins they do.
> 
> Youre willing to pay $30 a growler? fecked if I am.. especially from them.


I don't fancy driving for an hour every time I want to get to a place which you put as "gives a shit about the craft industry" :lol: I don't think this will get craft drinkers to turn their backs on the current smaller bottle shops but I think it will get more mainstream drinkers into craft beer

You see the glass half empty (you see them dragging the craft beer market down) and some people see it as half full (HELPING the craft beer market)....but I say **** it and I drink what is in the glass and I see it as another avenue to get good beer from.


----------



## bum (20/6/13)

Yob said:


> Youre willing to pay $30 a growler? fecked if I am.


I guarantee I've spent a _lot_ more on less beer at Slowbeer/Purvis and a _lot_ more as pints over the jump - as I am certain you have too. What's a growler ~4 pints? It's not that bad something special. Assuming they ever put something special in them, of course.

The rest of your point is sound, though.


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

I dont think the marketers and accountants at DM are looking at expanding the craft side at $30 a pop for 2lt because they have a love for craft beer and think it's worthy to support, it's a market share cash grab.

Personally, I next to never go into a DM store so it makes little to no difference to me, if, as you say it gets more people into craft beer, great... call me jaded and suspicious, but I seriously doubt it.

BTW, I never said or intoned that it was 'dragging the market down' just that there is a 'share of the market' they are trying to capture and pull away from what I would consider, more worthy retailers (Slowbeer / Purvis etc) who specialise in the craft beer industry. Agreed, people who already shop there probably wouldnt consider taking their growlers to DM, but current DM shoppers may stop defecting to specialist stores (which has clearly been recognised).

Its not a half empty or half full thing for me, I just see a glass held by someone I either think is worth supporting or someone I dont, lets face it DM hardly needs the support to pay off the house.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/13)

Have to check and see what "the Valley " sells his for..and his are swingtops


----------



## QldKev (20/6/13)

For $5 more I can get a carton of XXXX Gold


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Yob said:


> I dont think the marketers and accountants at DM are looking at expanding the craft side at $30 a pop for 2lt because they have a love for craft beer and think it's worthy to support, it's a market share cash grab.
> 
> Personally, I next to never go into a DM store so it makes little to no difference to me, if, as you say it gets more people into craft beer, great... call me jaded and suspicious, but I seriously doubt it.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean and agree...like I never see DM getting into lambics of anything (much to my disappointment) but they obviously see the change in taste otherwise they wouldn't be doing it, or maybe just the change in money placement :lol:


----------



## QldKev (20/6/13)

Dans up here has Lambics in the range


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

QldKev said:


> Dans up here has Lambics in the range


Name that lambic!!! My local would give me a puzzled look if I asked for one :lol:


----------



## JDW81 (20/6/13)

Can you just buy the empty growler, or do they expect you to fill it too?


----------



## Nick JD (20/6/13)

No way I'd spend $30 for 2L when a sixpack of the same stuff is $20. My maths is far to advanced to fall for that.


----------



## Tex083 (20/6/13)

IS it $30 per fill or is that the initial cost?
I have a Growler from Thunder Road Brewery in Brunswick it was about $25 and costs between $15-20 to fill. Depending on ABV due to taxes. It lasts 3 days but once its open you should drink it in one day, not hard around a BBQ with a mate.
I have a squeeler (1L) from another local bottle shop that have 2 kegs at a time. They tend to have small batch beers that you cant get in bottles/cans. Like Mikkeller 10 IPA (yep 10 hops in that bad boy) They cost around $15 to fill but its great to try the different beers. Plus a 1L is fine to drink by your self while watching the Cricket or V8's not football!


----------



## tiprya (20/6/13)

If refills are ~$20 and they have listed online what's on tap, I'd use this quite a bit.

I can walk to Dans, and it's quite a drive to a specialty bottle shop.

Would be great if they started getting in single batch beers and the like.

How did we get the idea refills are $30? I can't see it listed on the site.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/13)

Erm ... i could be wrong, but look at a zoomed-in image of the bottle: 
It looks to be 1L, or 1/3 Gallon.

Methinks their Growler squeals.


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Erm ... i could be wrong, but look at a zoomed-in image of the bottle:
> It looks to be 1L, or 1/3 Gallon.
> 
> Methinks their Growler squeals.


I think you're right...bugga!!


----------



## Mick74 (20/6/13)

Nah, it's a 1/2 gallon bottle...or 1.89L in normal speak


----------



## bum (20/6/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Erm ... i could be wrong, but look at a zoomed-in image of the bottle:
> It looks to be 1L, or 1/3 Gallon.
> 
> Methinks their Growler squeals.


1L? How do you reckon? What do you think that character after the 1 and before the word "Litre" is for? "1.0 Litre"? It'll be ~1.8L (i.e. 1/2 gallon)


----------



## jaypes (20/6/13)

Growler fills at my closest beer store are expensive as well - http://www.beercartel.com.au/In-Store-Growlers

Although Riverside Brewing company in Nth Parramatta does growler fills - (mmmm 77IPA) but have never got one, anyone ever purchased?


----------



## mosto (20/6/13)

tricache said:


> I don't fancy driving for an hour every time I want to get to a place which you put as "gives a shit about the craft industry" :lol: I don't think this will get craft drinkers to turn their backs on the current smaller bottle shops but I think it will get more mainstream drinkers into craft beer
> 
> You see the glass half empty (you see them dragging the craft beer market down) and some people see it as half full (HELPING the craft beer market)....but I say **** it and I drink what is in the glass and I see it as another avenue to get good beer from.


Four hours for me, or buy online which, when you add shipping, becomes very expensive.

I see the point of the DM bashers, but when every other bottlo inside a four hour drive has only megaswill, they are god send.

I shan't be paying $30 a grolwer though.


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

bum said:


> I guarantee I've spent a _lot_ more on less beer at Slowbeer/Purvis and a _lot_ more as pints over the jump - as I am certain you have too.


Oh my yes indeed... and will continue to do so :lol:


----------



## nu_brew (20/6/13)

These are only available at 2 stores so I'm guessing we won't be seeing these elsewhere if it doesn't take off.


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

OK, spoke to the Prahran store.

$24.99 Mountain Goat IPA
$23.99 Guage Road Keller
$27 Burleigh Heads Hassle Hop
$16.99 some cider
$24.99 Mountain Goat Sure Foot Stout.

He said the Alphington store has a different beer, didnt catch what it was for $34

insert colony of loud cricket noises.....


----------



## nu_brew (20/6/13)

...$34 for a litre of beer...


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Yob said:


> OK, spoke to the Prahran store.
> 
> $24.99 Mountain Goat IPA
> $23.99 Guage Road Keller
> ...


They get Hassle Hop....those BASTARDS!


----------



## bum (20/6/13)

nu_brew said:


> ...$34 for a litre of beer...


It isn't a litre and I'm sure I'm not alone in having paid more for less once or twice (considerably better beers though but your concern doesn't seem related to quality here).


----------



## Nick JD (20/6/13)

What's in hassle hop?


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)




----------



## RobW (20/6/13)

The prices seem similiar to what I've paid at Slow Beer in the past.
Anybody know if you can bring your own growler or do they only fill their own?


----------



## breakbeer (20/6/13)

Swingtop Growlers or GTFO


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

bum said:


> It isn't a litre and I'm sure I'm not alone in having paid more for less once or twice (considerably better beers though but your concern doesn't seem related to quality here).


I have paid nearly that for a 750mL bottle before so cost doesn't worry me so much :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (20/6/13)

If they want it to be a success they should read marketing 101 where it says _introductory offers are best made cheaper than usual._


----------



## nu_brew (20/6/13)

Ok it did look like it said 1litre in the picture. But in the video it shows it's a growler.


----------



## nu_brew (20/6/13)

I thought 25 for a litre of Goat IPA was steep. But for nearly 2 it's pretty reasonable.


----------



## Bridges (20/6/13)

Prahran seems to have a bigger range than Alphington then. No swing tops, only screw tops. Is this maybe just because lion Nathan are releasing Tap King that Dans is feeling the need to offer something similar. Although with much better beer.


----------



## tanukibrewer (20/6/13)

Interesting to see DMs starting it over east.<br />I believe Alcohol excise is different on cartons (more expensive)as it is for kegs (cheaper).So would it be that DMs makes more money selling craft beer out of kegs instead of packaged beer. Craft Beer or Cash Beer??<br />I would rather just save the money for a trip to my local micro brewery and throw it over the bar on pints and have it going to the producer direct.


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Bridges said:


> Prahran seems to have a bigger range than Alphington then. No swing tops, only screw tops. Is this maybe just because lion Nathan are releasing Tap King that Dans is feeling the need to offer something similar. Although with much better beer.


Oh yeah forgot about those...DM are going for the craft scene where LN are going towards megaswill, makes sense


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/13)

nu_brew said:


> Ok it did look like it said 1litre in the picture. But in the video it shows it's a growler.


yeah, you can see in the vid it's a 1/2 gallon.

my bad ! h34r:


----------



## wombil (20/6/13)

Maybe a bit OT but does anybody know where I can buy a swingtop growler in Brisbane?
No trouble getting screw tops.


----------



## mrTbeer (20/6/13)

Screwtop growlers work fine, even as 'hand luggage' on domestic flights ;-)
My favourite though is a swingtop, all the way from Anderson Valley, California.

Screwtops hold 1.89L (1/2 US gal) to the mark but when capped on foam it's more like 1.95L
Sixpack of 330mL = 1.98L
Sixpack of stubbies = 2.25L

If it's BYO bottle it should be cheaper to fill a growler than buying a six pack.
$15-$19


----------



## Bridges (20/6/13)

mrTbeer said:


> Screwtop growlers work fine, even as 'hand luggage' on domestic flights ;-)
> My favourite though is a swingtop, all the way from Anderson Valley, California.
> 
> Screwtops hold 1.89L (1/2 US gal) to the mark but when capped on foam it's more like 1.95L
> ...


Right on the money mrTbeer, also with stubbies if you want to just drink one the rest won't be stuffed within a couple of days. Got the pricing wrong or need to get amazing small batch beers to justify the price.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/13)

> In a move that no doubt harks back to the good old days of the horse drawn cart and milk man, *Woolworths* (ASX: WOW) liquor outlet Dan Murphy’s is trialling a concept which will see craft draught beers poured directly into take away (growler) bottlers for customers to purchase and take home with them. Customers can then bring the empty growler bottle back for a re-fill, creating a great way for customers to sample craft beers that may not otherwise be available.
> Woolworths has already moved into the beer market through its shareholding in* Gage Roads Brewing *(ASX: GRB) so it is not surprising to see this latest move. Woolies’ increasing interest in the beer market is a direct threat to the market share of *Wesfarmers* (ASX: WES), which owns a number of liquor outlets including Vintage Cellars, and also *Coca-Cola Amatil* (ASX: CCL), which is pursuing more beer distribution agreements.


http://www.fool.com.au/2013/06/20/woolworths-liquor-chain-has-eyes-on-craft-beer-market/?source=aptyholnk3030003


----------



## welly2 (20/6/13)

I bet those bastards will sell these growlers too. The local hipsters will be all over it.


----------



## Bridges (20/6/13)

Yeah me thinks they chose their trial stores wisely. Damn hipsters. Being branded a beer snob based on choice of beer I can handle. Being called a hipster as a result of the beer I drink just pi55es me off.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/13)

:icon_offtopic: i thought a growler was customer complaining about a bad product,not a beer vessel


----------



## Rod (20/6/13)

I have had 2 growlers at Colonial here in Margret River

tried 2 types and paid $20 for each , 2 litres

Travelling in a caravan and away from my home brew and it was a good fix

ps would like to know of refill points on way up to Perth 

and in Perth


----------



## markjd (20/6/13)

Prahran isn't just about the hipsters... half the time I walk along Chapel St near DM's, there's homeless folk fighting over a bottle of sherry :kooi:


----------



## Batz (20/6/13)

I think this is a good thing, megga swill drinkers introduced to the growler, most would have never heard of such a beast. Now they believe it's the new age thing at DM, perhaps they may even hear they have been around a while and available at other outlets.

Call it education.

Batz


----------



## lukiep8 (20/6/13)

Rod said:


> I have had 2 growlers at Colonial here in Margret River
> 
> tried 2 types and paid $20 for each , 2 litres
> 
> ...


If you have the Colonial style swingtop then Cellarbrations Carlisle (counter pressure), Mane Liquor (from a tap), The Royal in East Perth (Colonial) and The Raffles (Colonial).


----------



## punkin (21/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> What's in hassle hop?


----------



## pk.sax (21/6/13)

Noticed my local dan's has home brew kit cans and malt extract etc on the shelf too... wtf
Checkout staff palmed me a near expiry malt shovel abbey ale for nix looking at my mix. Yum yum, aged abbey ale.


----------



## tricache (21/6/13)

practicalfool said:


> Noticed my local dan's has home brew kit cans and malt extract etc on the shelf too... wtf
> Checkout staff palmed me a near expiry malt shovel abbey ale for nix looking at my mix. Yum yum, aged abbey ale.


I noticed that on there website too!!


----------



## tanukibrewer (21/6/13)

Rod
Check out The International Beer Shop in West Leederville,Perth for growler fills
www.*internationalbeershop*.com.au/


----------



## lukiep8 (21/6/13)

They don't fill swingtops as they don't fit into the system, but you can buy one of their squealers of growlers cheap enough.


----------



## Rod (21/6/13)

LUKIE said:


> one of their squealers of growlers cheap enough.


what is a squealer

you folks from WA have a language all of your own


Will try a few possibles when I get there


----------



## sp0rk (21/6/13)

Rod said:


> what is a squealer
> 
> you folks from WA have a language all of your own
> 
> ...


1 litre bottle


----------



## GalBrew (21/6/13)

Does anyone know what is on offer at the Prahran store? Might have to check it out on the way home from work.


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

Here you go:



Yob said:


> OK, spoke to the Prahran store.
> 
> $24.99 Mountain Goat IPA
> $23.99 Guage Road Keller
> ...


----------



## GalBrew (21/6/13)

Cheers Bum, I obviously spaced out on Yob's post. Does anyone have an opinion on how Goat IPA from the keg stacks up against the bottled version? Everytime I get Goat beers on tap they are far better than their bottled counterparts (flavour wise).


----------



## bum (21/6/13)

I haven't had it recently but historically it is way better on tap. Only had it at the brewery though if that makes a difference (on tap, I mean).

It's a bit shit in the bottle these days, IMO.


----------



## Bridges (1/8/13)

I was at the Alphington store yesterday and they have had a problem with the glass growlers and are now including free brown PET growlers which are 1.89litres apparently. The hassle hop had sold out but they had a maclaren vale rhubarb wit beer. I love rhubarb but this didn't do it for me, at first I thought it was good but it then left an after taste that reminded me a bit too much of the acidic taste you get just after a good spew, but before you rinse your mouth out.
I still didn't buy any, I just grabbed a four pack of maclaren vale IPA.


----------



## Bridges (1/8/13)

Oh yeah, the guy asked me what I thought of the rhubarb wit and seemed non fussed when I thought it wasn't great he then tried to sell me a tap king. He got the 5hits up when I said "but they have launched it with some average beers and most of them are virtually the same" he then tried to defend it and said "they've got JS golden ale" he walked off and left me alone when I responded "odd choice I reckon it's about the worst beer JS make"


----------



## manticle (1/8/13)

Picked up a couple of growlers at the Alphington store for Melbourne swap day. Under $25 for 1.8 L with free (plastic) growler. Also able to sample the beer before buying.

While the guy filling sanitised between fills with coopers sanitiser, then wiped it off with warm water and a used chux wipe, the price seemed OK, the beer was in good condition and it was fine for this purpose.

I don't mind the idea at all.


----------



## Bridges (1/8/13)

As I've said earlier I don't mind the idea either, especially when you can get interesting beers, thought it was worth noting that they now have a bottle you get for free as opposed to paying $8 for a glass growler, you do need an event or night when you know it's going to be emptied though. I was only planning to go home for one beer so stubbies/cans still wins for that purpose.


----------



## manticle (1/8/13)

1.8 L in one vessel is only one beer.


----------



## rehab (1/8/13)

We have growler fills over here and it seems to be taking off. Started with a single Moa tap and now we have three or so local beers and some nice US Imports. Have had the likes of Coronado Idiot on in recent times. Our prices are similar, just in NZD (So I guess a fill would be under $20 AUD). 
Fresh as if you have it in the first two/three days


----------

